
A New, Life-Or-Death Approach to Funding Heart Research - gwern
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/20/health/a-new-life-or-death-approach-to-funding-heart-research.html
======
bazzargh
This reads similarly to the arguments in Ben Goldacre's book, _Bad Pharma_
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Pharma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Pharma))
- worth a read. The book tackles a number of issues with clinical trials, not
just in heart disease, and led to the
[http://alltrials.net](http://alltrials.net) campaign:

    
    
        Thousands of clinical trials have not reported their
        results; some have not even been registered.
        Information on what was done and what was found in 
        these trials could be lost forever to doctors and
        researchers, leading to bad treatment decisions,
        missed opportunities for good medicine, and trials
        being repeated.
        All trials past and present should be registered, and
        the full methods and the results reported.
        We call on governments, regulators and research bodies
        to implement measures to achieve this.

